# Hey "where do yo want the FDC at?



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Does the nfpa13 determine where the Fire Department Connection shoud be on a building? I can't fine anything I know it has to be a minimum 36" above grade but where should the connection be? Is up to the BO of FD?

Pc1


----------



## Frank (Sep 14, 2010)

IFC 903.3.7 Location to be approved by the fire code official.


----------



## Mule (Sep 14, 2010)

We leave it up to the FD since they are the ones that will be using it.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I kinda was looking for the best place, access from the parking lot side or access from a driveway, or should it always be on the front of the

building?

I'll call the District!


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 14, 2010)

Inline with an accessible parking space access aisle is a good place...shouldn't be blocked normally.


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2010)

we require it within 100 feet of a fire hydrant, so that sometimes drives if it will be on the building or off.

then we look for placement near the road or firelane


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 14, 2010)

Within 100' of supply and on the building's front accessible by paved surface able to withstand the weight of the FD's largest vehicle or in the yard accessible from paved surface outside the building's collapse zone based on wall height plus 25' as directed by the adopted fire code.  It's the FD's call.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 14, 2010)

Well Heck,

I was going to say whatever it was that FM said.  :razz:

Uncle Bob


----------



## hlfireinspector (Sep 14, 2010)

FM bout covered it all. If not on front of building a sign must be placed on front of building directing FD to location.


----------



## conarb (Sep 14, 2010)

Jake said:
			
		

> Inline with an accessible parking space access aisle is a good place...shouldn't be blocked normally.


Good call, if it's a grocery store there is usually a fire truck there anyway.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Sep 14, 2010)

conarb said:
			
		

> Good call, if it's a grocery store there is usually a fire truck there anyway.


Parked in the fire lane


----------



## TimNY (Sep 15, 2010)

I would also reference the drainage plans.  Yeah, they're supposed to be traffic slabs, but who knows.  It really should be left to the FD, as placement of the aerial will dictate where other trucks can fit.

A 10 minute sit-down with all the pertinent parties can make things sooo much easier


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 15, 2010)

Might I add if on the building with strobe directly above it. Much easier to see in the middle of the night then a sign.


----------



## Frank (Sep 15, 2010)

hlfireinspector said:
			
		

> Parked in the fire lane[/quoteIs not the purpose of the fire lane fire truck parking?


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 15, 2010)

The 3 fire districts in our jurisdiction have all gone to strobes instead of bells.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 15, 2010)

Frank said:
			
		

> hlfireinspector said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Parked in the fire lane


Is not the purpose of the fire lane fire truck parking?

I agree...not an issue with me.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Got the strobe above the FDC now, which bring up another question, the strobe is on the same wall but relocating the FDC 25' down the same wall.

Will the strobe need to be relocated as well? it's on the same wall.

pc1


----------



## TimNY (Sep 15, 2010)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Got the strobe above the FDC now, which bring up another question, the strobe is on the same wall but relocating the FDC 25' down the same wall. Will the strobe need to be relocated as well? it's on the same wall.
> 
> pc1


I don't recall any such requirement.  Good idea, absolutely.  FDC is supposed to be plainly visible, or have them put a "FDC" sign with an arrow under the strobe, if it's not clear.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 15, 2010)

Like TJ, we now require the audible warning device for a fire sprinkler system to be a listed weatherproof horn/strobe.  In "most" applications the H/S will be near or directly above the FDC based on riser design and piping schemes as I've seen over the past 25 years.

Where are we getting moving a H/S 25' feet down the wall from?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 15, 2010)

FM,

Existing sprinkler system is in place, needing to move FDC to allow for a future propane generator placement where existing FDC is located.

Does the H/S need to be directly over the FDC?

pc1


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 15, 2010)

PC1,

No, there is no code requirement for it and the relocation of the FDC (as long as accessible) should be all that is needed. The FD has to take a reasonable stance with additional added expence to the owner. As long as it's accessable the FD should pre-plan and know the wereabouts of the connection without adding costs to re-run identification means. In this event, I would only consider a sign if the (H/S) device was on the accessible side of the structure.....but that's just my rationale.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 18, 2010)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Does the nfpa13 determine where the Fire Department Connection shoud be on a building? I can't fine anything I know it has to be a minimum 36" above grade but where should the connection be? Is up to the BO of FD?Pc1


Anyone of the below will work...

1. Behind the largest bush and or tree

2. Where cars park all the time

3. Where the FD has to lay at least 500' of hose by hand to get to it.

4. Where cars and or trucks will hit them.

5. Before the suction side of a fire pump

6. Do we really need one?


----------



## RJJ (Sep 19, 2010)

Once again I think common sense should be the rule of the day. Place it in a locations that will serve the best situation in time of need.

Talk with the fire department for plan of attack and let them direct you for what,when and how they plan to fight a fire on that particular building.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Insurance Engineer,

Add #7 to your list "behind a 6' solid fence with gate and key access, " that's if the FDC is left where it's at!

FM and RJJ thanks for the support, great comments!

pc1


----------

